

Review my App: BetaBoom - Connecting developers with testers - shanked

I've deployed my first app: BetaBoom. http://betaboom.com<p>The idea is to help app developers (like myself, and many of you) find testers who are willing to provide feedback on their apps.  The incentive for testers is they get free access to new apps and their feedback can direct the development of the app.<p>Developers will add their App's information to BetaBoom and it will appear in the App List (apps currently accepting testers).  Users can apply to become testers and developers can review and accept/reject testers.  If accepted, developers will get access to the tester's email address and can contact them to provide access to their app.  Testers will be able to submit feedback on BetaBoom and that feedback will be available for the developer to review.<p>Please take a look and let me know if you have feedback/suggestions.  Feel free to apply to become a tester of BetaBoom itself.  It is conveniently an App accepting testers on BetaBoom. :)
======
exline
Congratulations on launching! That itself is a huge milestone and sets you
apart from a lot of people.

The site looks nice. I didn't have time to create an account to see the inner
workings yet. My initial thoughts are: 1) Screen shots of the internals. I.e.
if I submit my app, what do I get. I don't want to have to submit it to see if
the BetaBoom will be useful to me. 2) I'm not sure that you have a strong
enough reason for testers to want to join. I regularly test apps posted here
because I know how valuable the feedback is. I don't do it because I want free
access to the site/app. It is about being part of the community and helping
each other out. 3) Because of #2, I don't know if you will be able to get
critical mass to have a usable service 4) Are you planning on making this a
business? If so how will you make money?

~~~
shanked
Thanks for the feedback. I think I definitely need to address some of the
issues you've raised. One of my apprehensions to posting my "Review my App"
post is that my app doesn't instantaneously provide any functionality (other
than viewing apps looking for testers).

As a developer, you submit an app and it appears on the list. However, it may
take hours/days/weeks to get any tester requests (based on whether or not the
site is being used). Similarly, as a tester if you apply to test an App, you
aren't granted access to that app (or the ability to provide feedback) until
the developer accepts you, which can take hours/days/weeks itself.

I will definitely take some screenshots and make the 'internal' features of
the site more evident so people aren't forced to create an account in order to
see whether or not they'll want to use the service.

As for whether this will become a business, my answer is: Not yet. While I
have some ideas for monetization and where to grow the feature-set in the
future, right now I'm just interested in getting users and feedback to help
guide the direction of BetaBoom in the future.

For now, its merely a free service (and learning experience for me) to help
Developers find/manage testers and feedback.

